# nespresso magimix M100



## Rup (May 4, 2017)

I have this machine model, but the online manuals refer to a slightly different machine (possibly a newer model) The manuals refer to a machine that has a expresso cup button and a lungo cup button.

My machine has a power button on the left hand side which illuminates and a cup button on the right hand side.

My problem is that the coffee does not stop pouring even when it overflows the cup.

When i press the cup button it starts to pour and when i press the same button again it stops pouring.

I have tried to "program" it to only pour a desired quantity then automatically stop (by pressing and holding the cup button) but this has not worked.

I have tried to reset it to factory defaults but to no avail.

Can anyone help?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't the power on/off a switch at the back? Front left hand button for ristretto (25ml)/espresso (40ml) and front right button for lungo (110ml long drink)? If so pushing the Lungo button whilst expecting an espresso will result in an over flowing cup!


----------



## Rup (May 4, 2017)

unfortunately not. the left button is power on and off and the right button is lungo there is no other swaitch on the machine


----------

